# Ecm steam tips



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

Dear ecm owners

Has anyone experimented with the different stream tips available? On my Slim I recently tried the 5 hole based (up from stock 2 hole). I wanted to be able to get a better roll in the pitcher and steam faster.

The added power is immense but potentially too much!

Would trying the 4 hole be a good option or is it actually pretty similar to the 5 and I should just try and get used to wielding the added power?

Thanks


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

I've got the 4 hole tip and switched back to the 2 hole because it was too much power. It's a lot slower, and with that it adds a bit more water, but i prefer the control


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Been using the 5 hole tip for over 6 years. Makes superb microfoam.


----------



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

glevum said:


> Been using the 5 hole tip for over 6 years. Makes superb microfoam.


Thanks. I'll persevere!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I experimented with them all. The 4 hole tip has slightly larger diameter holes than the 5 so that's just as crazy quick.

I went back to the 2 hole


----------



## denzity (May 20, 2019)

The 4 hole can be mastered but I don't think it's worth it unless the extra speed means that much to you. Personally I don't like that I have to give it my full attention every time to get it perfect, but depending on the type of person you are that may be something you enjoy. In terms of taste there isn't anything I can do with the 4 I can't do with the 2.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

How much quicker are we talking?

I start a shot and steam straight after. On a 2 hole tip I'm done in 40s for the first drink, probably 35 or so after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

400ml in 7-10 secs


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

Curiosly, i've just received a new 2 hole steam tip, that came with a new complete steam wand, and the hole diameter is a lot smaller than the one that came with the my Synchronika (updated 2018 model with the new pid and 2 bar steam boiler pressure)

Left: new (to me) 2 hole steam tip

Middle: original 2 hole (that came with the machine)

Right: 4 hole steam tip bought later

This smaller tip is a bit slower frothing but... it's so much more controlable and the microfoam is amazing!


----------



## ekaminhale (Jul 13, 2018)

Been using a 5 hole tip since I got my ecm. Bought it separately and definitely went through a frustrating period with it being ludicrously quick. Definitely persist with it. Since you only have 5-8 secs you need to make sure the angle you start steaming is correct as you don't have much time to correct things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I picked up a 4 hole tip for my birthday (there's always something you can ask for with a coffee hobby)...

The holes are bigger than the stock 2 hole that came with my machine.

I've tried it for about a month and i can't get anything good yet.

I'm not one to blow my own trumpet so to speak, but my latte art was close to amazeballs before. I didn't need the new tip, but was curious.

Before, steaming would take about 40s. Now it's 20s. But getting microfoam seems impossible. It's full of large bubbles or I try to limit the air intake and get no air at all.

I'd like to persevere out of interest. I presume that this should be similar to using other powerful steam wands and so should be possible to master. I really like the speed so it would be good to make this work.

Any 'tips' ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I was reading this thread and wondered if anyone could comment on a couple of points.

I clean the steam tip on my machine every 2-3 months (two hole). I know I should probably do this more often but what I notice is that after cleaning, steaming is more difficult to manage. The boiler pressure drops more, to as low as 0.75 bar and steaming is much louder towards the end (as the pressure has lowered). I struggle to get nice microfoam and the mik seems too aerated, destroying the crema as I pour.

I assume, the holes gradually get smaller with some milk residue build-up and as this happens, steaming improves - quieter and its easy to get good microfoam.

I was looking for conformation that the large pressure drop during steaming is normal - its one of those things that I notice now but didn't before. Could be my steam tip is a bit worn and the difference between clean and partly clogged is more significant?

Thanks


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

StuartS said:


> I was reading this thread and wondered if anyone could comment on a couple of points.
> 
> I clean the steam tip on my machine every 2-3 months (two hole). I know I should probably do this more often but what I notice is that after cleaning, steaming is more difficult to manage. The boiler pressure drops more, to as low as 0.75 bar and steaming is much louder towards the end (as the pressure has lowered). I struggle to get nice microfoam and the mik seems too aerated, destroying the crema as I pour.
> 
> ...


 Is it possible some cooked milk residue is stuck further up the steam arm pipe? Have you tried a thin brush & vinegar scrub in that pipe (as well as a good soak for the steam tip itself)?

On the other hand, perhaps with unclogged tip, the steam is now much stronger coming out the holes, dissipating more quickly, creating a more powerful and quicker blast, so pressure drops faster... because steam is flying full force through the cleared holes? (You could always try the broken toothpick trick to intentionally block one steam tip hole & see if it gives you any better result or control?)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think your problem is that you prefer the more controlled steaming with the partially blocked tip ? You should clean the tip far more frequently, try using "teepees" after steaming ,(these are for cleaning between teeth)

Alternatively change for a single hole tip. Preferably persevere and master using the clean two hole tip.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

You are both correct - the boiler pressure will drop with less resistance through the tip. I just wondered if was dropping more than normal..

Tip should be kept clean. Need to work on clean two hole tip technique.

Thanks


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Today I ditched the new four hole tip and returned to the stock two hole.

The milk is far better for me, like going from cotton to silk.

I really tried with the four hole. It looks amazing (in terms of power etc), but unless you're steaming a large amount it is barely controllable. Large bubbles and floating foam are almost inevitable.

I'd dare say that a three hole tip, or even a four hole tip with smaller holes would probably be a good compromise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

I also went back from 5 to 2 this weekend. Initial results seem better, especially considering that I mainly do small volumes. I believed that the very strong whirlpool with the 5 was going to give me better incorporation of the foam, but results don't back that up.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

Out of interest. What orientation should I have the two hole tip for best results?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

richwade80 said:


> Today I ditched the new four hole tip and returned to the stock two hole.
> 
> The milk is far better for me, like going from cotton to silk.
> 
> ...





DayZer0 said:


> I also went back from 5 to 2 this weekend. Initial results seem better, especially considering that I mainly do small volumes. I believed that the very strong whirlpool with the 5 was going to give me better incorporation of the foam, but results don't back that up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 The 5 hole is tough to control for sure, it all happens very quickly. I used the 2 hole for a while, but moved to the 5 hole because the results were better once I figured out how to tame it (I usually just steam enough for a 170ml flat white in a small 350cl pitcher).

Can't offer much advice except to forget the muscle memory you've developed for the 2 hole and write off a few pints of milk to practice.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> The 5 hole is tough to control for sure, it all happens very quickly. I used the 2 hole for a while, but moved to the 5 hole because the results were better once I figured out how to tame it (I usually just steam enough for a 170ml flat white in a small 350cl pitcher).
> Can't offer much advice except to forget the muscle memory you've developed for the 2 hole and write off a few pints of milk to practice.


I imagine you are right. I did get reasonable results with the four, after a while of trying things. I'd love to see how someone gets perfect micro foam with it though. You'd have to be Dumbledore to master that wand...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

DayZer0 said:


> Out of interest. What orientation should I have the two hole tip for best results?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


On my machine the two hole screws on so that the holes would make a line pointing to the front of the machine. You can't change it as you'd have to unscrew it, so you can only adjust your pitcher and where you stand.

I couldn't say if it makes much difference what orientation the holes are. I'd imagine you'd adjust your pitcher to suit your circumstances, whatever they might be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

My Synchronika machine is the standard two hole tip and I was considering upping it to a three hole, on my away day machine its a four hole tip and in reality is way to powerful and takes some mastering as the critical points are achieved very quickly and demand close attention (Great though if your foaming anything over half a pint of milk) . So I was relieved to get back to my two hole ECM tip and will seriously consider changing the four tip to a two on my other machine.

J.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> The 5 hole is tough to control for sure, it all happens very quickly. I used the 2 hole for a while, but moved to the 5 hole because the results were better once I figured out how to tame it (I usually just steam enough for a 170ml flat white in a small 350cl pitcher).
> Can't offer much advice except to forget the muscle memory you've developed for the 2 hole and write off a few pints of milk to practice.


I decided to man-up and went back to 5 and now I'm getting good results. It's hard for sure, but who doesn't love a challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakima (May 14, 2015)

ekaminhale said:


> Been using a 5 hole tip since I got my ecm. Bought it separately and definitely went through a frustrating period with it being ludicrously quick. Definitely persist with it. Since you only have 5-8 secs you need to make sure the angle you start steaming is correct as you don't have much time to correct things.


 Just got the 5 hole and in a 50cl pitcher the speed is just too fast and totally uncontrollable in such a small amount of milk to make 2 cappuccinos. The heat can just escalate enormously quickly if you're not careful. Steam tip a little too high and there's too much air, too low and its just flat hot milk. Can't say I see any advantage when frothing small amounts of milk. May yet send it back.


----------



## yakima (May 14, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> I decided to man-up and went back to 5 and now I'm getting good results. It's hard for sure, but who doesn't love a challenge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well done. I haven't a clue how you can get a great micro foam from so little amount of milk with the 5 hole. Maybe I'll keep trying... maybe.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

The two hole tip is just right, plenty of time to pull your coffee and it all comes together about the same time, a four / five tip sounds way OTT to me, change your techniquie unless you are frothing a pint of milk ...... J.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

yakima said:


> Well done. I haven't a clue how you can get a great micro foam from so little amount of milk with the 5 hole. Maybe I'll keep trying... maybe.


I've nailed it now. You just have to readjust your technique completely. It is worth sticking at it for a month or so.

One tip (pun intended) I do have - find the right depth for the tip to be when you start. If you get that right, you can almost just turn on the steam and not have to move the pitcher at all. For me the tip is half submerged.

Once you get the hang of it, it's quite satisfying. Don't give up too soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

It also helps if all your milk is cold, not a significant amount of hot milk left from the previous drink. This buys you more time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

i lied - i have the four hole...

five hole - that's crazy talk. like using a Rocketdyne F-1


----------



## Sean ASA (Sep 15, 2020)

A newbies thought after a month regarding my experience with steam tips. On a ECM Mechanika IV Profi. This will be obvious to many but maybe a help for newbies.

2H. After you start, you need to lower the jug the catch some air (Paper rip), up to 5-8 seconds then you have to raise the jug or capture too much air. Hold until desired temperature felt on bottom of jug. The timing of capturing air to raising jug is a skill thing that can vary between tries. It's worth learning and satisfying when you get it right.

4H. Dead easy, Place the steamer wand down the line of the spout until milk along half way point of tip (should be diagonal if you've gone down spout). Turn on steam and hold still. The first few seconds capture air, the speed of steaming mean that within 5-7 seconds the milk has expanded around the tip and is just heating, you don't need to move the jug up, hold your nerve. Get the alignment spout angle and tip depth right and it's all done for you.

5H. I don't yet have a large jug, but imagine it would be great with a larger pitcher, with a small jug the bottom hole bounces off the jug floor, with a larger jug I imagine it would vortex.


----------



## shimon (May 31, 2016)

It seems a shame to have a 2 L steam boiler in the Synchronika and still be steaming 150 mL of milk for about 10 seconds after the shot has finished - even starting at 2 bar (133 deg C). Just feels too lethargic for such an otherwise beast.

Now 2 L is good for recovery for subsequent steams, but 90% of the time I'm just doing one for myself and the other 5% I'll be steaming 300 mL of milk for two which just takes too long.

So I think I'll try the 4 hole if people think it's more a matter a persistence than an impossilbity.

It seems a shame to have a 2 L steam boiler in the Synchronika and still be steaming 150 mL of milk for about 10 seconds after the shot has finished - even starting at 2 bar (133 deg C). Just feels too lethargic for such an otherwise beast.

Now 2 L is good for recovery for subsequent steams, but 90% of the time I'm just doing one for myself and the other 5% I'll be steaming 300 mL of milk for two.

So I think I'll try the 4 hole if people think it's more a matter a persistence than an impossilbity.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Could start your shot later ?.

J.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Prompted by this thread I just swapped my ECM five hole tip back to the original two hole tip that came with the machine.

I've never been much good at latte art and gave up trying years ago, but it doesn't matter as I sprinkle chocolate on my cappuccino anyway. BUT the two hole did give me a better foam than I've produced for ages so I'll probably stick with it. Yes it took a little bit longer but, in the real world, does that really matter? Answer - No.

So, for me, lesson of the day is stick with two holes instead of five.

What I DID find, though, was the inside surface of my steam wand was BLACK! I used a very thin bottle brush (bought from AliExpress for about 50pence) and cleaned it out. First time in the four years I've owned it. At the same time I removed the wand and cleaned the ball joint and greased it again.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

How old is the Synchronika as they latest ones had an increase in temp and pressure..

J.


----------



## shimon (May 31, 2016)

xpresso said:


> Could start your shot later ?.
> 
> J.


 I'd prefer not to fiddle around with prefinfusion/brewing during that crucial time at the beginning of steaming - too easy to get the bath fart if concentrating on preinfusion to start the pump.

I do think it was the right decision by ECM to put the 2 hole tip as standard though as it very consistently gives good results - much more forgiving than my previous, faster 1.5 L HX. But it is crippling a 2 L steam boiler capable of much faster steaming. The question which I'll only find out by trying is where's the sweet point between consistency and speed.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

What is the age of your machine Simon ?.

J.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't think there is any discernible difference in the achievable quality of milk with any of the steam tips....

But mastering the four hole tip makes you more attractive to the opposite sex. Fact.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mastered first one but the others a complete mystery


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

With a problem such as the second I would or may suggest seeking medical advice before its to late 🤔.

J.


----------



## shimon (May 31, 2016)

xpresso said:


> What is the age of your machine Simon ?.
> 
> J.


 I haven't been at home lately to see if there's any manufacturing date on it, but I bought it new about 6 weeks ago. Due to the shortage of new coffee machines around the world, I suspect it wasn't sitting in the warehouse long.

It was advertised as a version 3, but I only see this versioning in Australia so possibly a local thing? I haven't been able to get a straight answer from stockists here or find a good answer online, but my best guess is v1 was the unmodified PID, v2 what stockists called v1 when they themselves did the PID update, and v3 when the machine came from factory with the updated PID.

I keep it permanently at the new max (2 bar / 133 deg C).


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

shimon said:


> I haven't been at home lately to see if there's any manufacturing date on it, but I bought it new about 6 weeks ago. Due to the shortage of new coffee machines around the world, I suspect it wasn't sitting in the warehouse long.
> 
> It was advertised as a version 3, but I only see this versioning in Australia so possibly a local thing? I haven't been able to get a straight answer from stockists here or find a good answer online, but my best guess is v1 was the unmodified PID, v2 what stockists called v1 when they themselves did the PID update, and v3 when the machine came from factory with the updated PID.
> 
> I keep it permanently at the new max (2 bar / 133 deg C).


 Hi Simon.

My question was in relation to whether it was an early or updated version.

Having settled on a coffee suited to our taste, managed it well from grinder tuned in and getting my shot along with a decent foamed milk, all was fine until I filled my grinder with a gifted pack of beans and apart from foaming my milk OK, tuning my grinder in and the shot time, I'm almost back to square one.

J.


----------



## jamielee (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello.

For what it is worth, I started my barista training 5 years ago using a 5 hole tip. As latte art was a key component for that coffee shop, its was flat white after flat white. Start in the deep end I guess. Anyway, I was trained to steam the required amount of milk in a larger pitcher, then once steamed, transfer to a small, finer pointed pitcher to make the art. Difficult at first steaming such a small volume of milk on a 5H tip, especially on a commercial machine, but now when I look back, I am glad I was taught that way from the outset. I think if I were to steam using a 2H tip now, I would be totally thrown off. We create some incredible art in the shop, you just have to stick with it. My advice, 5H tip and allow for a greater degree of sensitivity when switching between stretching and steaming.


----------



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

I've now settled on the 5 hole tip for my Mechanika Slim. I don't think it makes a better drink, but I think I enjoy the challenge of taming the extra power and pretending that I'm a real barista!

If I do 200ml of cold milk for a Latte, it takes about 20s.

Perhaps the 5 hole is also more manageable on the Slim compared to a Synchronika because the boiler pressure is about 1.4 bar (vs 2.0)?

The 5 hole only becomes a real struggle when trying to do 100ml in a small pitcher - but still doable if you get the angle right from the start.


----------

